# Anyone own a Gopro camera?



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm thinking about buying one of these to film fishing on my boat. Anyone have any experence or recomendations? 
Thanks, Sea-r-cy


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

i got one and i absolutely love it. definitely worth it.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

I researched them for a while and have some friends who own them. They all love their Go Pro cameras. In the end I decided that it wasn't something I really need right now. Takes great shots and video, though. If you go for it, make sure to get the HD.
The only big con that I learned about is that they don't work that well in low light.
Sure would be neat to rig the camera up on a boom and take some video of catching fish.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Is that the one at Sams club,, anyone know what I'm talking about, I think it's around $120 and it says waterproof and HD and all that good stuff. Looking at buying one myself, all my pictures I post on here come off my phone, bout time to upgrade.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

bigrick said:


> Is that the one at Sams club,, anyone know what I'm talking about, I think it's around $120 and it says waterproof and HD and all that good stuff. Looking at buying one myself, all my pictures I post on here come off my phone, bout time to upgrade.


http://gopro.com/

If you can get that camera for $120, I would jump on it. Most of them are around $250 or so.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I just looked it up, what I'm thinking of is called a kodak playsport..
http://www.samsclub.com/sams/shop/product.jsp?productId=prod1970456

For around $100 I wouldn't be affraid to take it on the boat and it looks like its rated for 10' and is full 1080P


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

They are awesome, we have rigged ours to a trolling motor, power pole, or just a pole and you can watch the fish fight while hooked.


----------



## Fog Ducker (Dec 24, 2009)

Sea-r-cy said:


> I'm thinking about buying one of these to film fishing on my boat. Anyone have any experence or recomendations?
> Thanks, Sea-r-cy


 
Here are some links with various mounts and footage for you.

http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/forum50/thread7111.html

http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/forum50/thread7132.html



http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/forum44/thread6144.html


http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/forum25/thread6439.html


http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/forum143/thread8318.html

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f38/reel-worthless-gopro-video-cajun-canyon-tournament-90325/


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

i have one and it is really cool. the only "con" i have about it so far is that neither one of my computers will affectively load the videos. the processors are too old and my computer is only a couple years old!! so now i either have to upgrade my processor and most likely my memory, or i have to buy a new computer.. so basically i have about 16gigs worth of video that is just sitting on memory cards cause i cant do anything with it right now.


----------



## Bonsaifishrman (Mar 17, 2009)

Go pro has its advantages and disadvanteges. Basically it is a cheap digital camera made in china that by itself does what just about any digital camera does. Still shots, movie with sound, etc. What you buy is the waterproof housing that hopefully doesn't leak like all waterproof housings. The pictures below show it as a unit, out of the housing and out with the back showing where the batteries go. The selling points are that you can mount it and they have a lot of hardware for doing that on a hat, or wrist, or just about on anything. You have to use top of the line rechargeable batteries to get the time use out of this camera. It takes a 2 gig sandisk. I think they have 4 gig now. The pictures are good in daylight. I did some underwater shots and was not impressed with the results. You can do a google search for waterproof cameras and come up with all kinds of brands out there now. Go pro is an early entry and is still pretty compact compared to others, but a bit bigger camera with attachments would do a better job in my opinion. I was sold on it when I first got it. Mine is a 3 megapixel. and the advanced go pros are 5 megapixel. But there are waterproof that go way on up there. Go pros go for around $120 and up. Can be bought on ebay and a lot of other places. By the way that is rust on the hinge pin you see. I will be buying a regular handheld waterproof in the future to replace this one.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.google.com/products/cata...a=X&ei=P7T3Tc-FJILTgQfm6oGFDA&ved=0CEcQ8wIwAQ#
Love my new camera


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

We just got the GE handheld HD Camcorder. You talk about a wicked little machine. It's waterproof down to 15' so if you drop it in the livewell or something you don't need to worry. I've taken it out to shell island to get some cool video of the dolphins swimming under us. 

GE DV1-LG Waterproof Shockproof 1080p. Cheap, takes great quality photos and very convenient. You can either slide out the memory card or a USB port pops out from the side and you can plug the phone right into the computer to upload. Takes pics as well, has face recognition software etc.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I love my go pro, takes great footage underwater, and even better up top. Heres my latest video in average of 90-110 foot depths wich make for lower light

http://www.vimeo.com/24826232

Heres another in shallow water and you can see it's flawless.

http://www.vimeo.com/20862746

By the way, I've had mine to 155' deep, and dozens of dives without a single issue


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I have a Go-Pro HD camera and use it for everything. When fishing I have it mounted on my T-Top and have it wired to send a signal to my Raymarine E-120. I can watch and film the back of the boat at the same time while trolling. It will film in HD and send a 720p signal to the display. I can quickly remove it and clamp it to a gaff for underwater shots of leadered fish.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

They are a cool little unit.


----------



## GIBBS29REG (Jun 21, 2011)

Use an outrigger as your boom! Works great.


----------

